

3D WebGL Nyan Cat - ChrisMorrisCo
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6213850/WebGL/nyanCat/nyan.html

======
estel
Former discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3438513>

~~~
ChrisMorrisCo
Thanks. I did do a Google search prior to posting, but didn't see anything.

------
nkassis
Funny example, but there is something about most three.js examples that bugs
me, mostly the way in which they use the mouse position to move the camera. It
sometimes makes it really hard to control the demo.

------
ChrisMorrisCo
This may be old, not sure, but it's still great!

------
hnplus
test

~~~
ChrisMorrisCo
Mmm, yep, that test worked! :P

